# Flower breeding methods!



## Marines (Jul 7, 2020)

Hello everyone! Thank you for all the birthday wishes yesterday! I just wanted to share a helpful flower breeding guide! (I found this on Pinterest) Sorry if this does not work! I have not tested any of these methods! Thank you for all the feedback I really appreciate it! I will put some more guides! *They have yet to be tested! Please let me know if some methods do not work! ^-^
Here are some video options!:

Nohella (How To Breed & Clone HYBRID FLOWERS in Animal Crossing New Horizons )
Dazzabound (HYBRID GUIDE - Quickest Combinations for ALL Flowers! - ACNH [TUTORIAL])
ConCon (The MOST EFFICIENT Flower Breeding Grid | Diamond Grid ► Animal Crossing New Horizons )
*This method might not work! (ultimate flower guide)*


----------



## Nami (Jul 7, 2020)

Finally a simple visual guide! I'll definitely save this one. 3 months in and I still don't quite have al the hybrids.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 7, 2020)

This guide is filled with numerous inaccuracies. You can never get green mums or purple windflowers following this guide and the method for blue roses is very unreliable and only works if you get extremely lucky.

Here's a thread that has much more reliable flower breeding information.


----------



## Marines (Jul 7, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> This guide is filled with numerous inaccuracies. You can never get green mums or purple windflowers following this guide and the method for blue roses is very unreliable and only works if you get extremely lucky.
> 
> Here's a thread that has much more reliable flower breeding information.


Sorry if the guide is unreliable I just found it on Pinterest and have not yet tested it. But thank you for the feedback! I will for sure try to use the method you provided!


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 7, 2020)

its a super well layed out and cute guide but, as someone else has said, its not the most accurate or efficient way to breed flowers. Sadly things are much much more complicated than just making a grid like that and flowers have a bunch of genetics involved which determine how a flower will breed and what it can make. It's super complicated and its the type of thing a guide like this will very rarely be able to explain in enough detail without being too big or having too much info.
Thank you for sharing though! i can definitely see your good intentions and i really appreciate that <3 Happy late birthday too!


----------

